# Problem solving flowchart



## Square Eye (May 12, 2006)

OK, it's been around since I was a kid. It's still funny.  







See, it's an all-purpose, blanket type of thing. I use it regularly.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 12, 2006)

And the sad part is.... 

Its applicable in a lot of circumstances..

ROTFLOL!!!

Especially with Wives!

Jesse


----------



## inspectorD (May 14, 2006)

I have the same chart, only thing is mine is writen in contractor lingo... not for this site if you get my drift!!


----------

